# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن >  یک سورس مناسب برای آموزش JavaScript برای افراد مبتدی و متوسط

## blackcats

سلام
من چند وقتی بود داشتم دنبال یک سورس نسبتا مناسب فارسی برای JavaScript میگشتم تا با این کتاب مواجه شدم برای کسانی که نسبتا چیزی بلد نیستن خیلی کمک میکنه به من که خیلی کمک کرد.

*اسم کتاب:*تکنیک های برنامه نویسی با JavaScript 
*مولف:*غلام رضا رحیمی
*انتشارات:*جهان نو

----------


## mosi123

خسته نباشید!
من فکر کردم. چی هست. یک منبع رایگان آنلاین یا...؟؟؟ :قهقهه:

----------


## imanasp

دمت گرم عجب *سورسی*؟! :متفکر:

----------


## titrajh

واقعا خیلی مفید بود واسه من ممنون .

----------


## blackcats

هدف از این تاپیک معرفی منابع مناسب(فارسی یا انگیلیسی) برای آموزش javascript هست.
اگر اساتید منبع مناسب فارسی یا انگیلیسی مناسب دارند معرفی کنند یا مابقی هم به فیض برسند.

----------


## niessoh

لطفا لینک دانلود کتاب

----------


## blackcats

پولیه!!!!
از انقلاب باید بخری!!!!!

----------


## ali_mnkt

> سلام
> من چند وقتی بود داشتم دنبال یک سورس نسبتا مناسب فارسی برای JavaScript میگشتم تا با این کتاب مواجه شدم برای کسانی که نسبتا چیزی بلد نیستن خیلی کمک میکنه به من که خیلی کمک کرد.
> 
> *اسم کتاب:*تکنیک های برنامه نویسی با JavaScript 
> *مولف:*غلام رضا رحیمی
> *انتشارات:*جهان نو


 
من رفتم انقلاب ولی کسی این کتاب رو نداشت !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## blackcats

چرا هست منم از انقلاب خریدم دیگه.
برای افراد مبتدی که خیلی کد جاوا بلد نیستن کتاب خوبیه.

----------


## Sh-meteor

سلام
من قبلا تو این سایت عضو نبودم، وقتی به صورت مهمان این تاپیکو دیدم، اومدم عضو شدم 
که مثلا این کتابو دانلود کنم اما الان میبینم که ....
ولی بی خیال
کاربرایی که مثه من توی Javascript مبتدی هستند، می تونن به آدرس سایتی که پایین می نویسم برن...
یه مرجعه فوق العاده ( و البته انگلیسی ) برای تازه کار هاست... 
در ضمن خودش یه قسمت داره که مثل notepad هر کدی رو که خودش مثال زده، رو میتونی اجرا کنی و نتایجش رو سمت چپ صفحه ببینی...
من که دارم فعلا با اون سایت پیش میرم.

آدرس سایت: http://www.w3schools.com/js/

----------

